# Voltcraft Energy Check 3000: defekt ? (ebay Kauf)



## goliath (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir bei ebay das Energy Check 3000 ersteigert.

Wird ja auch von der PCGH empfohlen 


Lt. Verkäufer: Neuwertig usw.


Ich habe es heute dann erhalten, stecke es in die Steckdose und es zeigt OHNE einen Verbraucher bereits 19-20 Watt Verbrauch an 

Was solln das ???? 

Gerät scheint jawohl defekt zu sein oder ???
Bedienungsanleitung habe ich mir von conrad.de besorgt, da steht nicht drin was mir weiterhelfen könnte.

Meine Frage:
WER hat auch das Messgerät und kann mir mitteilen, ob dieses Problem lösbar ist ??? Oder ob es definitiv um ein Defekt handelt !

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. Februar 2010)

hab nen voltcraft messgerät zuhause, kann ich heut abend mal nachschauen welches moddel und was das so anzeigt, glaube aber das was idle (also ohne zu messendes gerät) ausgelobt wurde war bei <9W ....


----------



## goliath (5. Februar 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hab nen voltcraft messgerät zuhause, kann ich heut abend mal nachschauen welches moddel und was das so anzeigt, glaube aber das was idle (also ohne zu messendes gerät) ausgelobt wurde war bei <9W ....



Hi und hattest du mal Zeit nachzuschauen ???

Wäre super


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

Schon mal mit einem Verbraucher (z.B. einer 60W Glühlampe, keine Energiesparlampe) überprüft?


----------



## goliath (6. Februar 2010)

Ne er zeigt ja schon OHNE einen Verbraucher ca. 20 Watt an ...

Das ist ja das komische .....


----------

